# Is Lithium Irrelevant?



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Yet more interesting news from the MIT site:

"New energy-storage technology could surpass today's batteries in capacity and durability."

Looks like UltraCaps could leapfrog batteries. If they never wear out, swapping may become more popular.

10x cost for the moment, but if traditional manufacturing improvement rates apply they should reach parity with current LiIon capability within about 5 years, etc.


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

Until I can buy them at one of our fine EV suppliers for, say, 2x the cost of lithium batteries, I will consider it to be vaporware.


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

I'm still using Lead Acid Batteries in my electric vehicles.
My next conversion will probably use Lead Acid Batteries due to cost reasons. By the time my Lead Acid Batteries need replacing, I'm anticipating that Lithium batteries would have significantly dropped in price.

Kind Regards
CrazyAl


----------

